# Signature Map



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Hi

I notice there are a lot of Maps part of members signature. Where can you get one to download?

Thanks

Dwest369


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Here is the link to the previous thread and includes instructions

VISITED STATES

Good luck


----------



## dwest369 (Feb 2, 2004)

Thanks


----------



## Ghosty (Jan 17, 2005)

thx for asking the question -- just got mine updated today.. camping as I write this...


----------



## HootBob (Apr 26, 2004)

Looks good Ghosty








Glad to see you got done

Don


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I can get American one to work, still struggling with the Canadian one.

Thor


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

Never mind, I finally got it to work.

Thor


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Thor,

How'd you manage to make it clear across Canada without camping in the Prarie's?









Wayne


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

WOW Thor, you get around!








I hope to officially add Canada's NW Territory to my map this summer.


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

luv2rv said:


> Thor,
> 
> How'd you manage to make it clear across Canada without camping in the Prarie's?
> 
> ...


Wayne

I cheated - We flew to BC for my sister's wedding and camped around BC for over 10 days. Camping in BC is incredible







The maps represent where we have camped since being an adult (with & without an Outback)

Question - How do we update the map? do we have to revisit the site and do it all over again or is there an easier way?

Thor


----------



## ARzark (Aug 9, 2005)

Thor said:


> Question - How do we update the map? do we have to revisit the site and do it all over again or is there an easier way?
> 
> Thor
> [snapback]83959[/snapback]​


Near as I can tell or figure out you have to go back to the WEBSITE and update the map, save it/replace your original, then modify your signature again.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok, so I'm thinking of adding this to my signature, but I need to understand the rules.

Is it for states you've been to or states you've been with your Outback?


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I really do not know the rules or if there are any????? My map represents where I have camped regardless in a tent, pop-up or Outback.

I know some are where they have been and others where their Outback as been. I do not think there is a right or wrong.

Thor


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Mine also is the states I personally have camped in.


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

I agree with the "have camped in" regardless of whether with the Outback or not. I owned another TT prior to the Outback and don't want to discount those trips. i'm going to update my map soon.

Wayne


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Ok...I will work on this later tonight and add states I've camped in...


----------



## Thor (Apr 7, 2004)

I guess we have a rule









Thor


----------



## PDX_Doug (Nov 16, 2004)

Thor said:


> I guess we have a rule
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Rules? We don't need no stinkin' rules!









Happy Trails,
Doug

(Besides, my map will not look nearly as impressive!)


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

What map?


----------



## kjdj (Sep 14, 2004)

I have the map on the OB. If ya wanna see it you have to camp with us!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

> I cheated - We flew to BC for my sister's wedding and camped around BC for over 10 days. Camping in BC is incredible
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thor,

Did you go to Whisler/Blackcomb Mountain? How about Alberta, you have got to go to Jasper, Banff & Lake Lousie & see the Canadian Rockies .... Absolutely Beautiful! Hope we can get back there some day ?

Riz


----------

